# Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?



## Chris76 (7. Februar 2005)

#h Hallo Leute,

Da ich mit dem Fliegenfischen beginnen möchte,brauche ich einen Rat von Euch.

Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr mir empfehlen,wenn ich an großen Bächen,kleinen Flüssen,kleine -mittlere Seen, auf

 Forelle,Äsche,Barsch, und Weißfische (mittl.Karpfen,Döbel usw.)fische?

Aber bitte die Länge in Meter angeben und AFTMA in# Danke


----------



## snoekbaars (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Grüß' Dich, und willkommen in der Runde der Fliegenschmeisser.

Also grundsätzlich hängt die zu wählende Schnurklasse von dem Gewicht und dem Windwiderstand der zu werfenden Fliege ab. Erst in zweiter Linie von der Fischart und der zu erwartenden Schwere des Fisches. Natürlich sollte man eher zu etwas schwererem Gerät, und damit auch zu einer höheren Schnurklasse greifen wenn eher größere/schwerere Beute zu erwarten ist.
Als Schnurklasse(n): Normales Forellenfischen, auch Döbel und mittelprächtige Weißfische sind ganz sicher gut mit einer Rute der AFTMA-Klasse 4-5 handzuhaben, auch die entsprechenden imitativen Nyphen und Trockenfliegen.
Falls Du jedoch mit kleinen Streamern streamern möchtest und auch mal mit einem kleinen Karpfen relativ kurzen Prozess machen möchtest würde ich zu Ruten der Klassen 6-7 raten. Je größer der Karpfen, desto #7 ... im Zweifel #8.

Wenn Deine Gewässer nicht sonderlich verwachsen sind würde ich im Zweifel immer zur 9'-Rute (274,5cm) raten.
Noch länger nur bei fortschreitender wurftechnischer Erfahrung.
Kürzer nur wenn der Uferbewuchs eine 9'-Rute zu unhandlich erscheinen läßt.

Es gibt da noch Spezialfälle, individuelle Präferenzen und Ausnahmen, warum man längere oder kürzere Ruten oder noch höhere oder niedrigere Schnurklassen benutzen könnte oder auch sollte, aber die würden hier deutlich den Rahmen sprengen.

Tight lines ... :g

Ralph


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, was Du unter einem mittleren See verstehst. Wenn das so teile um 10ha sind, dann ist eine 4-5er wohl zu leicht. Da sollte man mindestens auf 6 gehen und eine Keulenschnur mit etwas längerer Keule nehmen oder eine Triangel-Taper als universalschnur. 
Das ist an nem Bach zwar schon heftig, aber ansonsten egal. Ich hab hier auch mit ner 7er WF auf Forellen angefangen. Ne Rute fürs Leichte kann man immer noch nachkaufen.

Rutenlänge ist halt vom uferbewuchs abhängig. bei hohem Gras ist eine längere Rute besser, mit einer Kurzen kommt man besser unter Bäumen her.
Normal ist 2,4-2,7m Standartlänge.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## rasch04 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo, wenn Du wirklich anfangen willst, gebe ich Dir einen Tip.
Investiere Dein Geld zuerst in einen Fliegenfischerkurs, in dem Du mit verschiedenen Ruten und Gewichtsklassen werfen kannst. So ein Kurs ist im Verhältniss zu einer "falschen" Rute mehr als günstig. Danach wird Dir Deine Auswahl leichter fallen.
Schau mal unter www.Fliegenfischerschule-Fraenkische-Schweiz.de nach.
Kann ich wirklich empfehlen, und von München auch recht leicht machbar.
Aber, ist meine persönliche Meinung.  
 Viel Spass mit dem Fliegenfischen.


----------



## Tobsn (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Kauf Dir ne #5-Rute, damit kommste recht gut zurecht. N mittelprächtiger Karpfen sollte so wohl auch zu erlegen sein.


> Falls Du jedoch mit kleinen Streamern streamern möchtest...


 
...reicht ne fünfer IMHO auch locker aus...


----------



## torstenhtr (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo,

Ich würde dir auch eine 9ft./ AFTMA 5 empfehlen, das ist auch das Maß was viele Instruktoren für Demos etc. benutzen. Äußerst universell für Trockenfliege, Nymphe und evtl. auch mal einen kleineren Streamer.
Später würde ich mir noch ne 9ft./Klasse 8 kaufen, für Hecht oder auch Küste etc.
Einen 5 Pfund Karpfen hab ich letztes Jahr mit meiner 4er problemlos gelandet, leider kenne ich bisher keine Stelle wo man die wirklich gezielt beangeln kann (im Gegensatz zu anderen Weissfischen).

Ich denke mit den beiden Ruten deckt man 95% der heimischen Fische ab.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## polli (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo.
Für den o.G. Einsatzbereich kommt m.E. nur eine Klasse 5 oder 6 in Frage.
Leichter ist gerade für den Anfänger oder nicht so geübten Werfer schwierig, weil das Timing schlechter zu fühlen ist.
Schwerer ist so eine (Kraft)sache.
Länge ist 9" ideal, da du ja mit Bewuchs nicht so zu rechnen hast.
Wichtig auch das Design der Schnur:
DT für sanfte Präsentation bzw. das Umdrehen der Schnur bei zu starkem Verschleiß  kostensparend.
Die vielgeprießene WF finde ich für den ungeübten nicht so gut.
Gruß Polli


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



			
				polli schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> Für den o.G. Einsatzbereich kommt m.E. nur eine Klasse 5 oder 6 in Frage.
> Leichter ist gerade für den Anfänger oder nicht so geübten Werfer schwierig, weil das Timing schlechter zu fühlen ist.
> Schwerer ist so eine (Kraft)sache.
> ...


Bis auf die Rutenlänge gehe ich da völlig konform  Würde eher zu 2,40m Klasse 5/6 raten #h


----------



## Tobsn (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



> Leichter ist gerade für den Anfänger oder nicht so geübten Werfer schwierig, weil das Timing schlechter zu fühlen ist.


Was hat'n das Timing mit der Schnurklasse zu tun? INHO nicht relevant. Gehr mit ner # 5 er genauso wie mit ner #6 er. Die meisten Schulen lehren mit # 5, also scheint das ja in Ordnung zu sein.

T


----------



## snoekbaars (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat'n das Timing mit der Schnurklasse zu tun?


Das hat wohl damit zu tun, dass das höhere Wurf- und Gerätegewicht eine individuell besser fühlbare Rückmeldung der arbeitenden Rute und Leine zuläßt.
Man erlernt dabei das Timing leichter. Bewegungstechnische Naturtalente sehen das ganz sicher etwas differenzierter, aber in der Praxis erleichtert es dem OttoNormalMotoriker das Erlernen des Wurfablaufs erheblich.
Nicht zuletzt deswegen hat weiland Hans Steinfort seinerzeit in seinen Büchern zum Erlernen des Fliegenwurfs zu einer 7er Rute für den Anfänger geraten.
Ich selbst habe einen Großteil meiner fliegenfischereilichen Praxis mit schwererem Streamergerät gesammelt. Und wenn ich mal mit meiner 2er Rute auf Hasel gegangen bin hab ich meine mangelnde Praxis mit leichtem Gerät gespürt und musste mich immens aufs Timing konzentrieren, damit ich nicht den Vorschwung zu früh ansetzte.


----------



## Tobsn (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Also, ich würde wohl eher die Aktion der Rute für die Fühlbarkeit bzw. Gefühllosigkeit einer Rute verantwortlich machen.

T


----------



## snoekbaars (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich glaube zu wissen, was Du meinst, aber ich kann mich damit irgendwie nicht so identifizieren.

Wenn da mehr Masse (Fliegenschnur) beim Rückschwung z.B. ist, die an der Aktion meiner Rute zieht, unabhängig davon wie hart oder weich die ist (die Weiche wird nur weiter durchgebogen als die Härtere), dann kann ich es doch deutlicher spüren, wenn die maximale Zugkraft erreicht ist als wie bei weniger Masse in der Fliegenschnur (=niedrigere AFTMAzahl).

Ganz überspitzt gesagt kann ich einen schwereren Stein gefühlvoller aus der Hand werfen als ein Reiskorn.

Oder liege ich da so falsch?

Bei gleicher Schnurklasse fühlt sich eine weichere Aktion subjektiv ausgelasterer an als eine härtere, JA, da stimme ich Dir auf jeden Fall zu!!


----------



## Mühle (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

@snoekbars

Sehe ich genauso. Klar spielt auch die Qualität der Rute dabei eine Rolle. Gibt auch 7er Ruten, mit denen man rein gar nichts spürt. Hab auch mit einer 5-6er angefangen und danach ne 4-5er nachgekauft. Heut fisch ich fast nur noch mit der leichteren, aber ich glaube für den Anfang war die andere geeigneter.

Zur eigentlichen Frage: Empfehle Dir auch eine Rute der Klasse 5-6. Länge würde ich in der Tat vom Bewuchs der Gewässer, die Du befischen willst, abhängig machen. Im Zweifel machen die 30 cm mehr, den Kohl auch nicht fett.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## polli (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Jepp.
Das Gewicht der Leine ist höher. Deshalb muß auch das gefühlte Gewicht im Handgelenk höher sein.
Eine gute Rute setzt diese Energie durch aufladen und entladen zwar wieder relativ (Wirkungsgrad) gut um, aber müßte Physikalisch gesehen da sein ob teure oder billige Rute.
Gruß Polli


----------



## Chris76 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

#h Ihr schreibt da immer was von #5-6.|kopfkrat Aber es gibt doch nur 5 oder 6.?
Also wie meint Ihr das? Ne 5er für alles mögliche kleine und ne 6er wenns dann auch mal ein mittlerer Karpfen ,großer Barsch oder kleiner Zander sein soll?


----------



## polli (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Neinein.
Das ist so:
Viele Ruten sind für zwei (oder mehr!) Wurfklassen ausgelegt.
Vor allem im unteren Preissegment siehst du oft die Klasse 5/6 auf der Rute aufgedruckt.
Das heißt, dass sie für 5er und 6er Schnüre geeignet ist. In Wahrheit ist sie für noch mehr geeignet (DT,WF, waas ist der Distanzbereich, werfe ich Gegen oder Mit dem Wind...), aber dies soll dich im Moment noch nicht schocken.
Ich rate dir zu folgendem:
Rute Klasse 5/6 länge 9". Als Schnur eine DT6f dazu (Double Taper #6 floating). Dies ist für den von dir beschriebenen Einsatzbereich.
Wenn du eine 5er oder 6er Rute (mit nur einer Klasse im Aufdruck) dann nehm eine Schnur welche dem Aufdruck entspricht.
Nimm dir für den Anfang eine günstige Schnur (Ron Thompson, Cortland Fairplay...), da zu erwarten ist dass du zu Beginn des öfteren die Schnur hinter dir ablegst (Baum, Busch, Wiese)  
Hast du denn schon eine Combo auserkoren?
Gruß Polli


----------



## Chris76 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

ich denke da an eine orvis trident tls 2.75m #5od.6 mid-flex 7.5
Da bekommt man die Auslaufmodelle schon für 250 € .Als Rolle dazu die Orvis Mach .Da hab ich dann gleich was vernünftiges für später wenn ich das fischen schon beherrsche und muß nicht gleich ne neue kaufen gehen.Was haltet Ihr davon?Aber wie gesagt entweder #5 oder 6? Welche denn?


----------



## polli (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Iss ok.
Bei Stenzel gibts Redington Ausverkauf, weiss aber nicht was der noch hat.
Bei Flyfishing Europe gibts auch Angebote.
Die 6 er Leine setzt sich bei Wind besser durch, die Präsentation ist bei der 5er besser.
Ich würd die 5 er nehmen. Die Amis haben eine Weitwurfdisziplin die auch mit 5er geworfen wird.
Gruß Polli


----------



## AGV Furrer (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo,
eine kurze Erklärung zu den angegebenen Schnurklassen 5/6.

Um dies zu verstehen ist es nötig sich über den unterschiedlichen Aufbau zwischen einer DT- und einer WF-Schnur Gedanken zu machen.

Die Abkürzung AFTMA steht für "American Fishing Takle Manufractures Association", oder auf deutsch "Vereinigung der amerikanischen Angelgeräte-Hersteller".
Diese Klassifizierung wurde zum weltweiten Standard beim Fliegenfischen.
Sie betrifft das Gewicht das die Fliegenschnur auf den ersten 9,14 metern Länge besitzt, wobei 0 das leichteste und 15 das schwerste Gerät klassifiziert.

Da sich eine DT-Schnur nur zu Spitze hin verjüngt, wird sie bei längerer Leine immer schwerer.
Eine WF-Schnur hat dagegen die sogenannte Keule und geht dann, ähnlich einem Schusskopf, in einen recht dünnen und nahezu gewichtslosen Schnurteil über.

Daraus ergibt sich folgendes:
Die niedrigere angegebene Schnurklasse bezieht sich auf eine DT-Schnur (da diese mit steigender Wurfweite immer schwerer wird), die höhere auf eine WF-Schnur.


Unabhängig davon hat natürlich die Aktion der Rute sowie der eigenen Wurfstil auch einen großen Einfluss auf die individuell richtig Kombination.


Und noch schnell zur Frage der Rutenlänge und Klasse.
Als Universalklasse, und ideal für Anfänger, empfehle ich eigentlich immer eine 9´ Rute der Klasse 6 in Kombination mit einer WF-Schnur.
Sicher gibt es viele Situationen in denen diese Kombi etwas zu stark ist, sie erlaubt (durch das geringfügig höhere Schnurgewicht) aber vor allem dem Neueinsteiger recht schnell seine Fliege einigermaßen zu werfen und Fische zu fangen.

Und darum geht es doch letztlich, oder?


----------



## Trutta (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Sehr schöner verständlicher Beitrag, dem nichts hinzuzufügen ist.


----------



## torstenhtr (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo AGV Furrer,

>Daraus ergibt sich folgendes:
>Die niedrigere angegebene Schnurklasse bezieht sich auf eine DT-Schnur (da diese mit >steigender Wurfweite immer schwerer wird), die höhere auf eine WF-Schnur.

Das halte ich für eine Mär, ich glaube kaum das sich ein Tester der entsprechenden Firma hinstellt und separat DT's und WF's ausprobiert. Zudem haben beide Schnüre  zumindestens auf den ersten 9.15m laut AFTMA Spezifikation gleiches Gewicht, so das hier kaum ein Unterschied sein dürfte (Natürlich hängt vieles auch vom Taperdesign ab!).
Ich persöhnlich halte eine solche Doppelbeschriftung für Blödsinn, das sorgt nur für zusätzliche Verunsicherung. Selbst dann muss es nicht hinhauen, habe eine 4/5er die deutlich zu steif für eine 4er oder selbst eine 5er ist (wirft gut eine 6er), und umgekehrt eine 5/6er die wunderbar eine 4er Schnur wirft. Habe das mit der CC Methode vermessen, und diese bestätigt meinen Eindruck. Es gibt halt leider keinen einheitlichen Standard für Fliegenruten, da hilft oft nur ausprobieren.
Diese Doppelklassifikation wird auch nur von einigen Firmen gemacht (auffällig oft im niedrigem Preissegment), Sage, Powell, Orvis etc. machen das z.B. nicht.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Rolf Renell (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Muss hier Thorsten zustimmen,gedacht waren diese Bezeichnungen als Orientierungshilfen und Verkaufshilfen,Theorien wie Dt und WF etc. waren schlichtweg Versuche die Unstimmigkeiten zwischen Labeldruck und tatsächlich im Mittleren gut zu werfendem Gewicht.

Das Label z.B. 5/6 ist schlichtweg eine "Empfehlung" eines Rutendesigners oder Menschen der angeblich dafür verantwortlich zeichnen soll,nur ,jeder wird eine andere Technik ,Art zu werfen bzw. Motorik in seinem Ablauf haben.
Es ist nicht immer das drin was drauf steht ,daher bleiben ,möchte man es genau wissen nur Eigentests mit theoretischen Berstimmungsmöglichkeiten wier v. Thorsten genannt,oder aber die Versuche die Rute mit versch. Schnüren und diese wiederum in versch. Distanzen zu werfen um die mittlere Wurfleistung und Vermögen des Blanks festzustellen.hierrüber git es bereits eine Menge Postings im Netz oder anderer Foren.
Zurückzukommen auf Startposting -8,6 ft.#5/6 middle to tip Action.

Beste Grüsse ,Rolf


----------



## Aitor (6. März 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Mein Rat: AFTMA 5 und zwischen 8 und 9 ft


----------



## gerätenarr (11. März 2005)

*AW: Welche AFTMA-Klasse und Rutenlänge würdet Ihr empfehlen?*



			
				Chris76 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke da an eine orvis trident tls 2.75m #5od.6 mid-flex 7.5
> Da bekommt man die Auslaufmodelle schon für 250 € .Als Rolle dazu die Orvis Mach .Da hab ich dann gleich was vernünftiges für später wenn ich das fischen schon beherrsche und muß nicht gleich ne neue kaufen gehen.Was haltet Ihr davon?Aber wie gesagt entweder #5 oder 6? Welche denn?


 
Ganz meine Meinung!!!!! #6


----------

